# Smoked Salt with dried ground  Jalopenos



## scarbelly (Nov 21, 2011)

I have been thinking about doing this for a while now and finally got some time to give it a try.  I got some jalopenos and let them turn red and sat them in the window to dry out. We get a lot of sun in the kitchen window so in about a week they were completely dehydrated. 

I was smoking some mozzarella for guests coming tomorrow and decided to throw in a pan of Diamond Crystal Kosher Salt.  I have tried both the Morton's and the Diamond and I think the Diamond dissolves better.  I also threw about 6 of the dried jalopenos on top of the salt to see if they might pick up any smoke- they did not. Next time I will smoke them first then dehydrate.

I left the salt and peppers in for about 3 hours. The salt took on a great smokey fragrance which is what I was hoping for.  I cut the peppers into small pieces, removed the seeds and ground them in my spice grinder. A word of caution here. Wait for a minute or so before opening the grinder - if you open right away, you are going to be breathing jalopeno dust. I thankfully remembered reading this somewhere and avoided that mistake. 

Once ground, I mixed the pepper with an equal amount of the salt. Test run on some tomato slices was mighty tasty. Not too much heat and the smokey salt is awesome.

Almost forgot to take a pic of he japs and salt after smoking 








Here is the ground mixed smoked jalopeno salt in a ramekin ready for me to put into a shaker







Thanks for looking


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2011)

Great idea! I'm still wanting to smoke some salt & adding japs to it would really suit our taste buds!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2011)

This has to go on the to do list...This going on your Spicy Nuts? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2011)

Jalapeno Salt?

Now that's on my bucket list!

Great Job Scar!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 22, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This has to go on the to do list...This going on your Spicy Nuts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No - those get Chipotle and Garlic.  This might get a run in some Bloody Mary's and on some Huevos Rancheros


----------



## boykjo (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome gary....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





joe


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 22, 2011)

Gary this is a cool idea  or a hot idea


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2011)

What an Awesome idea!!!

See what a retired brain can do after it has time to rest !!!!

Great post Scar !!!

Bear


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome again Gary


----------



## kydave (Nov 22, 2011)

Sweet...

I mean Salty...

I, I, I mean peppery, no smoky. 

Wait I got it... GREAT!

Will definitely give this a go! And gives me idea... smoked garlic, dried and powdered. Oh yeah!


----------



## irie (Nov 22, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> No - those get Chipotle and Garlic.  This might get a run in some *Bloody Mary's* and on some Huevos Rancheros




now thats an idea I can get on board with, nice work!


----------



## big twig (Nov 22, 2011)

Now that's some salt I would use all of the time, great idea!


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 22, 2011)

I think I will try that. I still have Japs growing on the vine here as well as some serranos...I wonder if I could smoke then and then let them dry out ?  

Sure looks good and I like hot stuff.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 22, 2011)

Hoity Toit said:


> ...I wonder if I could smoke then and then let them dry out ?


That is exactly what I am going to do with the next batch. I doubt that they will take on much smoke since they will be dehydrated in the end. The salt provides a nice smokey flavor to the mix


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 22, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> That is exactly what I am going to do with the next batch. I doubt that they will take on much smoke since they will be dehydrated in the end. The salt provides a nice smokey flavor to the mix




I'm going to give it a try too this weekend. Might try cutting them in half and devein and de-seed them so more surface area is exposed to the smoke. I can just imagine the flavor. Makes one want to get creative with other types of peppers or veggies too.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 23, 2011)

that's my kinda salt! i dry and smoke mine at the same time........i just put them in the vertical with amzn smoker and i just let them go for about 24 hrs or until they dry out.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 23, 2011)

chefrob said:


> that's my kinda salt! i dry and smoke mine at the same time........i just put them in the vertical with amzn smoker and i just let them go for about 24 hrs or until they dry out.




Good Idea..no, Great Idea !


----------



## beanyray (Dec 29, 2011)

Great idea! I may try this next year with cayenne out of the garden.


----------



## sprky (Dec 29, 2011)

I have smoked both salt and jalapenos, but never together. I have never ground the jalapeno yet ether. I have got to give that a try.


----------

